# Can't wait for iPad 3.



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone like me holding out for the iPad 3? I am getting really anxious I don't know why. Should be another month before announcement I will be getting what ever the specs are, it won't matter.:love2:


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just as a note, I recently read somewhere that the iPad 4 will soon follow the iPad 3. Anyone else read that?


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

csonni said:


> Just as a note, I recently read somewhere that the iPad 4 will soon follow the iPad 3. Anyone else read that?


I haven't read that, but I did read today that it will be another dual core, and not quad core as previously posted.

Honestly though, we will not really know until Apple unveils it. All the rumour mills have been busy lately.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm anticipating the iPad 7S 3D in just a couple years, with hologram technology. But the 3 would be pretty cool too.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> Just as a note, I recently read somewhere that the iPad 4 will soon follow the iPad 3. Anyone else read that?


That is the same thing they said when the iPad 2 came out. it seems Apple likes to follow a pattern, so I don't read much into those rumours. 

I also could care less if it is dual core or quad core. It means nothing. As any iPad 2 owner will tell you the current made is plenty fast and has no issues or slow downs. So other tablets can tout all they want about quad core it means nothing. The same way you see commercials about LTE phones and networks. It is all bogus.

The graphics on the current model is great so I don't know how much better it can get with iPad 3. But I said the same thing going from iPhone 3G to iPhone 4.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I can't wait for the iPad 3 to come out... so they cut the prices on the iPad 2. lol.


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the original iPad, and with 4.3.3 it is really fast. When I upgraded to 5.0.1 it was painfully slow, so i rolled it back to 4.3.3. I am going to wait for the iPad3 to get a new one though. Just don't tell my wife.  :lmao:


----------



## melmo (Jun 29, 2006)

My spec wish list:

- Quad core
- Retina display
- Thunderbolt
- 2 GB ram
- LTE
- Thinner

And cheaper. A guy can dream, right?


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Anyone like me holding out for the iPad 3? I am getting really anxious I don't know why. Should be another month before announcement I will be getting what ever the specs are, it won't matter.:love2:


I'm looking forward to the new model as well. I expect to see a better display and camera. Anything else would be gravy.
Then this came my way yesterday;

Apple 64GB iPad 2 With WiFi - Black : Apple iPads - Best Buy Canada

The price is comparable to Apple's Black Friday price for the same model ($659.99 vrs $658).
As tempting as it is I'll hold off for the new model. And if the new model fails to impress then I'll pick up the iPad 2 for a great price. A win-win situation.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Yawn!*

Just got my iPad 2A 32GB plus (okay I made up the "A & plus" part). All on airmiles so at least I won't feel bad when the price drops when the iPad 3, 4, 5 and XIII comes out.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> Just got my iPad 2A 32GB plus (okay I made up the "A & plus" part). All on airmiles so at least I won't feel bad when the price drops when the iPad 3, 4, 5 and XIII comes out.


How many air miles was that? I look on their site and couldn't find the iPad on there.


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

Joker Eh said:


> How many air miles was that? I look on their site and couldn't find the iPad on there.


I was wondering the same thing....

I just read that the new iPad will include a retina display, which is going to be amazing!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

melmo said:


> My spec wish list:
> 
> - Quad core
> - Retina display
> ...


- Quad core - No need for it. But they may add it for marketing purposes.
- Retina display - Looks like it is going to happen, but we will see.
- Thunderbolt - Won't happen, no need, goes against the whole disconnected idea of iDevices. Edit: You can't have it thinner and still want this port.
- 2 GB ram - You never know might happen.
- LTE - Again who cares, the carriers don't use the speed of the current system, so LTE means nothing, just marketing lingo.
- Thinner - any thinner and you could easliy bend it. it might be heavier due to bigger batter being reported.

Cheaper, hmm I hope so, but I think they want to increase that big stash they have.


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

They did drop the prices on the newer iPod Touch, so perhaps they may drop the prices on the iPad as well. It would be great if they did.

Also, it should have at least 1GB of memory. I believe that 2 would be overkill.


----------



## melmo (Jun 29, 2006)

Quad core would be nice for loading those extra-heavy web pages. As long as it doesn't impact battery life, and also to up the visuals in games


Thunderbolt - maybe Apple needs to create a Micro DisplayPort standard. I want to be able to plug something into the Thunderbolt port on my MBP


LTE tablets like the Samsung and HTC have become quite common amongst my co-workers. Once you've seen a download blaze in at 30 or 50Mbps you'll be salivating too, or else you're not geek enough 


Seriously, you can never have too much memory, I think that's been proven over and over again in the computer industry


Thinner, yah, my iPad 2 is probably thin enough, but Apple could make it thinner without being bendable. The Samsung Galaxy 10.1 is apparently .2mm thinner than the iPad 2 (yah, okay, that could be a rounding error), made of plastic, and doesn't bend. If Apple is putting in a bigger battery, then I bet it's because of LTE. 



Joker Eh said:


> - Quad core - No need for it. But they may add it for marketing purposes.
> - Retina display - Looks like it is going to happen, but we will see.
> - Thunderbolt - Won't happen, no need, goes against the whole disconnected idea of iDevices. Edit: You can't have it thinner and still want this port.
> - 2 GB ram - You never know might happen.
> ...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

melmo said:


> Quad core would be nice for loading those extra-heavy web pages. As long as it doesn't impact battery life, and also to up the visuals in games
> 
> 
> Thunderbolt - maybe Apple needs to create a Micro DisplayPort standard. *I want to be able to plug something into the Thunderbolt port on my MBP*
> ...


All good points. I like the bold part made me laugh. :lmao:

I just hope it is not like going from an iPhone 4 to 4S type upgrade.

I can't wait! My wallet keeps jumping out of my pocket.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> How many air miles was that? I look on their site and couldn't find the iPad on there.


5500 pts for the iPad 2, 32 GB wi-fi. My wife checks diligently every now and then on the website for the iPads, they go quickly. This was her third attempt after the last two appearances of the iPad showed up on Air Miles the last year or so. Awesome deal for I could never really justify buying an iPad for over $700.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> 5500 pts for the iPad 2, 32 GB wi-fi. My wife checks diligently every now and then on the website for the iPads, they go quickly. This was her third attempt after the last two appearances of the iPad showed up on Air Miles the last year or so. Awesome deal for I could never really justify buying an iPad for over $700.


oh i only have 880 air miles.


----------



## Mythtaken (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm planning on getting one. I bought the original for my wife --I didn't really see the need for one at the time. Now I'm at the point where it's something I can really put to use. I considered buying one now, but I've decided to wait until March to see what the iPad3 has to offer.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I am holding out for info. The dangerous thing is that I'll be in the US when it launches (I believe).

I have the 1st version and use it quite often. Wifey has the 2nd and I notice such a difference in power and with the rumours of dual or quad A6 chips and a hi-res screen....yikes 

We'll see...


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> oh i only have 880 air miles.


My wife and I both have AM cards plus the plan on the BMO credit card. Of course I use Shell, Rona, Sobey's etc. Smartly of course credit card is paid off mthly. You can get 30 pts a month on Firefox browser, check the Airmiles site on FF.
Last year I got the 32 GB iPod Touch 4th using AM.

....so this is what I would like to see in the next iPad 3 or later, unbreakable glass or shields.

Actually sort of off topic but what case, shell or whatnot are you guys using, if any? The ipads are very fragile. My ipad really is a $800 investment and I have seen ipads crack on the glass. I'm looking at otterbox stuff now.


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

JCCanuck said:


> Actually sort of off topic but what case, shell or whatnot are you guys using, if any? The ipads are very fragile. My ipad really is a $800 investment and I have seen ipads crack on the glass. I'm looking at otterbox stuff now.


I use to just have an invisible shield on mine (Full coverage) but it turns yellow and gets all gross. I just have a screen protector on the front now, and a jell backing on it.

My kids (4 and 7) have taken over possession of my iPad, but breaking has never been an issue.

My friend swears by the otter box for his iPhones, but i think they add way too much bulk on it. If otter box made a case of the iPad, it would be the size of a laptop.

Here is that link for the air miles toolbar. Sounds like a pretty easy way to earn extra AM

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ToolbarInstall


----------



## melmo (Jun 29, 2006)

I have one of these:

Protective Silicone Back Case for iPad 2 - White - DealExtreme

and also one of these:

Protective TPU Cover for iPad 2 - Translucent - DealExtreme

which can be used with a smart cover. No screen protector, I rely on the scratch-resistant properties of the glass front. My son manages to drop it once a week or so with the case from the first link, so far it's been effective in protecting it... <fingers crossed>


----------



## FightingShibas (Oct 8, 2011)

I use a snap in case and the smart cover on mine, combined with the full Zagg armor, might be a little overkill, but I am happy with the level of protection it gives me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

melmo said:


> My spec wish list:
> 
> - Dual-core
> - Retina display
> ...


This is the most likely to be the iPad 3 based on the oncoming rumors and reports.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

the wifey has this one. she brings it with her all over for work, hasn't broken down, protects the screen as it's soft inside yet it's sturdy enough on the outside.

I'll be getting one simliar if I get the ipad 3.

Targus | THZ044CA – Targus VuScape™ Cover & Stand for iPad®2


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

CAN wait. Just got my iPad 2 at Christmas...

What am I expected to do when the iPad 3 comes out? Just keep my iPad 2 and watch while everyone else plays on their iPad 3? 

I guess I'll have to


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

spiffychristian said:


> CAN wait. Just got my iPad 2 at Christmas...
> 
> What am I expected to do when the iPad 3 comes out? Just keep my iPad 2 and watch while everyone else plays on their iPad 3?
> 
> I guess I'll have to


Of course, Apple has said NOTHING about any new iPads. Pretty smart strategy actually—promoting by not promoting. Costs the company zero dollars for a pretty huge level of interest that gets generated. Amazing how no other companies have figure out how to do this yet.

The other companies, who announce all the things they're _going_ to do months from now, tend to resemble this joke about guitar players: how many guitar players does it take to change a light bulb? Just one; the others stand around and go, aw, I could do that.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

spiffychristian said:


> CAN wait. Just got my iPad 2 at Christmas...
> 
> What am I expected to do when the iPad 3 comes out? Just keep my iPad 2 and watch while everyone else plays on their iPad 3?
> 
> I guess I'll have to


Change your perspective! Look at the poor souls that only have the original ipads. That what I do, always someone worst that you.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm one of those poor souls with the original iPad. Been waiting for the iPad 3... but, rumours that I've read lately are saying it might be iPad 2s. If thats the case I'm not sure what I'll do.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I have the original iPad and if an iPad 3 appeared I would probably buy one the very second they hit the refurb store (so about four-five months after they debut, which would be good timing for my birthday).

I suspect the dual-core A6 is one of the few rumours about this device that is true. The current dual-core A5 beats the quad-core Tegra 3 into the ground, and its said that the latest PowerVR graphics chips are 20x faster than previous editions. So I think faster graphics + more operating RAM would be all the company need to do really. Perceived faster = faster whether the specs say it or not. Quad-core (like LTE) will just eat the battery for little benefit. 

On that latter point: there is no way Apple is going to debut LTE on a non-iPhone. NA GA HA PEN IMHO. Besides, the pundits (and their stellar track records) will need SOMETHING to whine and moan about ...

If there IS an iPad 3, I am quite sure there won't be an iPad 4 anytime soon. They just can't keep up this pace -- and frankly, given the state of the competition, I don't see where they need to.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Well I can wait for the iPad 3, namely 'cos I just got an iPad 2 in December. Love it. 

Still it will be interesting to see the specs of next-gen device, whenever that will be.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

chas_m said:


> If there IS an iPad 3, I am quite sure there won't be an iPad 4 anytime soon. They just can't keep up this pace -- and frankly, given the state of the competition, I don't see where they need to.


With that being said that, it sounds likely for Apple to introduce iPad 2s with minor upgrades, and save bigger upgrades for the iPad 3, all while bridging the possible space in time between iPad 3 and iPad 4.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Date looks to be set*

iPad 3 Announcement on March 7th with Quad Core and 4G LTE? [Date Confirmed] - Mac Rumors


----------



## melmo (Jun 29, 2006)

The one reason that makes me think that LTE is coming is that Apple cares about battery life. We all know that LTE chews through battery, but on a tablet you have a much larger battery and the impact won't be as noticeable.

The one reason that makes me think that LTE isn't coming is that LTE is on varying frequencies throughout the world - seemingly more varied than 3g frequencies. Is there a multi-band LTE radio chipset that Apple could use in order to avoid manufacturing region-specific models? 



chas_m said:


> On that latter point: there is no way Apple is going to debut LTE on a non-iPhone. NA GA HA PEN IMHO. Besides, the pundits (and their stellar track records) will need SOMETHING to whine and moan about ...


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Torn, that's what I am. I really like my original iPad and have been looking forward to #3, actually I think my friend is looking forward to the launch even more than me as he's got dibs on my old one and keeps asking when it's coming out. But the more I think about it, the less I'm sure I'm picking one up. 

My kids taking my current MB off to college, iPad 1 will be sold, so I'm tempted to grab a refurb MBA instead for only a few $ more. I'm sitting here in a hotel room for the week because of work and I only brought the iPad. Although I'm perfectly aware of the limitations of the iPad, having no other choice is a little interesting. At home I have the choice of using the MB for anything requiring a larger screen or a regular keyboard. Something I do regularly, switch between them. Much easier typing up a letter or working on my budget on the MB or Mini with a 24" screen. 

I realize the iPad is not a replacement for a MB or Mini but the recent thought of getting a stand alone keyboard for the thing has got me thinking. Do I really need the thing? I mean adding a keyboard, to me at least, seems like I should be using a MBA instead. I think we're all too wired in to the matrix, too many ways to stay online. iPad, MB, mini, cell phone...but that's another thread all on its own. 

Need, no I don't really need it. Will I get one? I'm with the camp that will probably wait till they hit the refurb store and go that route. After all, my wife still has her original iPad...


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

l84toff said:


> I realize the iPad is not a replacement for a MB or Mini but the recent thought of getting a stand alone keyboard for the thing has got me thinking. Do I really need the thing? I mean adding a keyboard, to me at least, seems like I should be using a MBA instead


It's funny you had mentioned that. Just got my 32GB iPad 2 through Air Miles. I wouldn't buy it for $700 plus, it's not a necessity really for me. But! It's cool to do the movies, games, online stuff anywhere in the house with the iPad. Originally had bought the Zagg keyboard/folio combo, quite nice. I then looked at the set up and said this is now a wannabe laptop not a cool iPad like Jobs intended. Return the Zagg and looking for just a protective backing and maybe something like a smart cover.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ya I don't look at iPad as a replacement for my MBP, it is an add on. I will just be getting a case for it, I have yet to decide which case. right now I think a smart cover with some sort of back clear cover I guess from zagg


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Agree. The new keyboard from Zagg is what got me thinking about this. I like the idea of it but it's nearly a laptop at that point. And for the $ I'd rather have a refurb MBA. 

BUT! I do love my iPad for certain things; reading, watching media, playing games. I've been secretly hoping that it could replace my Macbook once it goes off to school. And for some people I know, it could. Being away from home this week has been a good test. 

I think the way we use it will continue to evolve as new apps come out and the hardware improves. So maybe someday it will replace it. In the meantime I'm looking forward to replacing my toy in a few months.

Smart cover and a Zaggskin is will be covering my next iPad. Currently I have a leather skin from Zagg and that's it. I really didn't like having anything on the actual screen. I thought it looked like crap so I took it off, strangely I don't mind it on my iPhone for some reason.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

JCCanuck said:


> It's funny you had mentioned that. Just got my 32GB iPad 2 through Air Miles. I wouldn't buy it for $700 plus, it's not a necessity really for me. But! It's cool to do the movies, games, online stuff anywhere in the house with the iPad. Originally had bought the Zagg keyboard/folio combo, quite nice. I then looked at the set up and said this is now a wannabe laptop not a cool iPad like Jobs intended. Return the Zagg and looking for just a protective backing and maybe something like a smart cover.


Hi JCCanuck,

My wife bought this one. Looks good, soft on the inside (more important!) and can act as a stand.

Targus | THZ044CA – Targus VuScape™ Cover & Stand for iPad®2

cheers,
keebler


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I have an ipad2 and find it is great for movies and surfing and reading. It also makes a fantastic remote for my itunes via express in the backyard during summer. No way it is a laptop replacement. I still have a MBP for real typing/work. 
However, the 10 hour battery life is something I've never had on a laptop. This and the form factor made it a must buy for me. 
I will probably get a larger capacity once the ipad3 is announced. Now if it is a 3 or refurb2 will depend on the new model specs.


----------



## Admant (Jun 9, 2003)

JCCanuck said:


> 5500 pts for the iPad 2, 32 GB wi-fi. My wife checks diligently every now and then on the website for the iPads, they go quickly. This was her third attempt after the last two appearances of the iPad showed up on Air Miles the last year or so. Awesome deal for I could never really justify buying an iPad for over $700.


Sorry but you got screwed using 5500 air miles. For example I flew to BC last year for 2400 miles, that's a $700 flight.

If you choose wisely you can make your air miles go much farther. Unfortunately they jack up the points needed on high demand electronic items especially Apple products.

But if you never travel I suppose it doesn't matter.

Just don't ever calculate how much you spent to get those points it will shock you.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Admant said:


> Sorry but you got screwed using 5500 air miles. For example I flew to BC last year for 2400 miles, that's a $700 flight.
> 
> If you choose wisely you can make your air miles go much farther. Unfortunately they jack up the points needed on high demand electronic items especially Apple products.
> 
> ...


My wife and I use to book flights using Airmiles years ago but you are restricted to Westjet (a great airline nevertheless), Air Transat and Sunquest I think. My wife is the trip mastermind. Also we found even better deals online than Airmiles, for instant my mother-in-law flew to BC a month ago for $350 RT, taxes included. For the states we drive to Buffalo area (we're from Mississauga) using either Buffalo Int. Airport or recently Niagara Airport. Flew from NA to Florida for $280 for two, taxes included on Allegiant Airs. Buffalo to LA was $600 RT for two I think on Southwest last summer. 
I really think getting the iPad on Airmiles is great, because you can never get something like that "free", although it is a lot of Air Miles. Now seeing the cost of gas we use go up monthly the last year, that's frightening!!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well as I see it invites for the iPad 3 (and whatever else) announcement should go out next Wednesday if the March 7 date holds true.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Update: CNBC Claims LTE Quad-Core iPad 3 Coming at New York Media Event Next Week*

CNBC Claims LTE Quad-Core iPad 3 Coming at New York Media Event Next Week [Updated] - Mac Rumors



> CNBC has just issued a Tweet claiming its sources have indicated that Apple will indeed be launching a quad-core iPad 3 next with 4G LTE cellular data capabilities next week. Interestingly, the tweet claims that the unveiling will take place in New York, a departure from the company's typical major announcements that have taken place either in San Francisco or at the company's headquarters in Cupertino. A full report from CNBC is presumably forthcoming.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yep, it seems that something or other is slated for March 7.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

WhoooHooooo!!!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

It looks like from the pic the home button could be gone. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> It looks like from the pic the home button could be gone. :clap::clap::clap:


Could also be that the device is in landscape mode.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The Doug said:


> Could also be that the device is in landscape mode.


Well some have looked at it and tried to replicate the pic with the same background image and can't. So you never know, but I will be happy if the home button is gone. It is a often used mechanical part that breaks down just like my iPhone 4.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I never use the home button on my iPad - you can do everything with multi-touch gestures. This however could be an argument in favour of the button having been removed from the design.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The home button is useful as it is one of the few tactile indicators of the orientation of your iOS device when you are in a dark room and the screen is off. I've never had a problem with the home button myself, especially as a sort of force quit for stuck apps.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Well some have looked at it and tried to replicate the pic with the same background image and can't. So you never know, but I will be happy if the home button is gone. It is a often used mechanical part that breaks down just like my iPhone 4.


I think it's gone too. Their marketing pitch is "..something you can touch"

I hope it has Siri too.

This device may prompt a fight with my wife and I - I have her original ipad 1 and she has 2 and I'm thinking of a 3 for the business. I'm using my macbook pro less and less although that may change if I implement a few things where I"ll be on the go more.

But I find myself using the iPad more often than not.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> I think it's gone too. Their marketing pitch is "..something you can touch"
> 
> I hope it has Siri too.
> 
> ...


I don't know about Siri. the iPad is generally used away from your face down on your lap so the microphone might have some difficulty. But they say ok to FaceTime so they may just included it. Either way.

The problem with the home button is that with high use it can fail. my iPhone 4 already has problems. When I press it the iPhone thinks it is a double click and sometimes nothing happens. And sometimes when I double click it acts like a single click.

One less mechanical part to fail. They could the power button if you wanted to get back to home page otherwise swipe across pages. But again who knows.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> The home button is useful as it is one of the few tactile indicators of the orientation of your iOS device when you are in a dark room and the screen is off. I've never had a problem with the home button myself, especially as a sort of force quit for stuck apps.


Why does the orientation matter? The apps rotate and flip with the device.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Why does the orientation matter? The apps rotate and flip with the device.


It matters if you're using iOS on an iPhone and you actually want the speaker in your ear and the mic by your mouth.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> It matters if you're using iOS on an iPhone and you actually want the speaker in your ear and the mic by your mouth.


Oh you didn't get the iEar device implanted yet??


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Rumor Roundup*

What We Expect From Apple’s iPad 3 Announcement Next Week [Rumor Roundup] | Cult of Mac


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> What We Expect From Apple’s iPad 3 Announcement Next Week [Rumor Roundup] | Cult of Mac


Boy! SomeBODY is really excited about the iPad 3 coming up eh?
I am curious to see about the Apple TV 3 specs since I'm in the market to buy my first one.

By the way Joker Eh your avatar of the monkey with glasses breaks me up every time I see it. Never tired of it.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> Boy! SomeBODY is really excited about the iPad 3 coming up eh?
> I am curious to see about the Apple TV 3 specs since I'm in the market to buy my first one.
> 
> By the way Joker Eh your avatar of the monkey with glasses breaks me up every time I see it. Never tired of it.


:lmao: Thanks.

Oh man I can't wait. And because I have my Apple TV2 at my girlfriends I miss mine at home. :-(. Netflix on the XBOX just sucks bags.

ANd this iPad 3 will save me form having to open my MBP on my lap on the couch in the living room. Just the perfect browsing and reading tool.


----------



## msreyes (Oct 21, 2009)

Not sure how I feel about iPad 3 - love my iPad 2 so far and read a rumor that the price might be going up. I guess March 7th we will see....


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> :lmao: Thanks.
> 
> Oh man I can't wait. And because I have my Apple TV2 at my girlfriends I miss mine at home. :-(. Netflix on the XBOX just sucks bags.
> 
> ANd this iPad 3 will save me form having to open my MBP on my lap on the couch in the living room. Just the perfect browsing and reading tool.


"girlfriends"??? How many do you have ?
Netflix on the my PS3 is great, didn't know it was lousy on the XBox which I also have.
I do have one minor complaint about the home button is sometimes I watch movies holding the iPod with both hands horizontally and always seem to push the HB accidentally which opens the apps screen. Is there away around this?
Already savings tons of Air MIles so maybe the iPad 3 for me in the future? Wife kidnapped the iPad 2 I just got recently on AM.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> "girlfriends"??? How many do you have ?
> Netflix on the my PS3 is great, didn't know it was lousy on the XBox which I also have.
> I do have one minor complaint about the home button is sometimes I watch movies holding the iPod with both hands horizontally and always seem to push the HB accidentally which opens the apps screen. Is there away around this?
> Already savings tons of Air MIles so maybe the iPad 3 for me in the future? Wife kidnapped the iPad 2 I just got recently on AM.


Oops.  Only 1. The best 1.

My brother says the PS3 netlifx is crap and he likes the XBOX so who knows..



> Is there away around this?


 Not that I know of.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

The home button may have served it's purpose in introducing the world to handheld touch devices. I wondered why apple had the mechanical home button in the first place. Then I tried a number of the 'Other' tablets and immediately understood the mechanical home button. It's a failsafe for people who are unfamiliar with the new technology. Not sure what is going on? Not sure how to exit an app? Hit the familiar looking mechanical button and 'Boom'! Back to the home screen. Took me a few minutes on any other tablet to figure out how to get to home.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Glipt said:


> The home button may have served it's purpose in introducing the world to handheld touch devices. I wondered why apple had the mechanical home button in the first place. Then I tried a number of the 'Other' tablets and immediately understood the mechanical home button. It's a failsafe for people who are unfamiliar with the new technology. Not sure what is going on? Not sure how to exit an app? Hit the familiar looking mechanical button and 'Boom'! Back to the home screen. Took me a few minutes on any other tablet to figure out how to get to home.


It's a kill switch or a force quit for any app that's acting up. You can't do that with a purely software or touchscreen approach. Keep the home button, I say.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> It's a kill switch or a force quit for any app that's acting up. You can't do that with a purely software or touchscreen approach. Keep the home button, I say.


Can't you do that with the power button?

Who knows what they will do and if it is gone how they handle the functions it served. I just know they fail and shouldn't after 2 years of use. That is like saying your turn signal fails to signal after repeated use. If they can make it so it doesn't fail or stopping working properly then fine otherwise come up with a new way.

You shouldn't have to buy a new iPad, iPhone, iPod, or any product because the funtional parts of the device fail to work properly after a couple of years. You should only have to buy a new iDevice because you want the new features and processing power it may have.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

And can't you do that with a five-finger pinch gesture? That's how I close apps on my iPad.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The home button might still be there. 

Leaked Parts Reveal That The iPad 3 Does Have A Home Button [Images] | Cult of Mac

6 Days 1 Hour 25 Minutes Until Apple's iPad Media Event


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

It's funny no one mention a desire to have an iPad with unbreakable surface material on it instead of glass. Maybe it's just wishful thinking or is it?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> It's funny no one mention a desire to have an iPad with unbreakable surface material on it instead of glass. Maybe it's just wishful thinking or is it?


I don't think you can have something that is unbreakable (plastic) that won't scratch. It is one or the other, me thinks. I would rather have the non-scratching material.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Oops.  Only 1. The best 1.
> 
> My brother says the PS3 netlifx is crap and he likes the XBOX so who knows..
> 
> Not that I know of.


PS3 netflix is hands down the best netflix experience available in canada. the difference in picture quality between it and everything else is shocking. the atv2 doesn't even compare


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

broad said:


> PS3 netflix is hands down the best netflix experience available in canada. the difference in picture quality between it and everything else is shocking. the atv2 doesn't even compare


Well the quality on the XBOX is great it is just the interface I was referring to. I find it slow and clicking on a movie makes it play automatically instead of allowing me to read the info first. 

I wish Netflix would create a Wish List.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

ahhhh

wait...you sure about that? i seem to recall being able to click a movie, see info about it and then launch it after, no?


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

broad said:


> ahhhh
> 
> wait...you sure about that? i seem to recall being able to click a movie, see info about it and then launch it after, no?


 I was just about to say that also, beat me to it.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I for one am extremely excited for the iPad 3, or whatever it gets called. I'll be using part of my tax return to purchase it. I would also love to see a new Apple TV soon as I am in the market for one of those as well, it better do 1080p too.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

broad said:


> ahhhh
> 
> wait...you sure about that? i seem to recall being able to click a movie, see info about it and then launch it after, no?





JCCanuck said:


> I was just about to say that also, beat me to it.


That was the old way which worked like a charm but since the new and latest xbox live dashboard update they changed it and I curse it every time.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

If it launches on the 16th, I'll have to be lining up at the 5th Avenue Store in NYC.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

looks like march 8 they start the watch

Join MacTalk for a Live Podcast of the iPad 3 Event


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

kelman said:


> looks like march 8 they start the watch
> 
> Join MacTalk for a Live Podcast of the iPad 3 Event


I think winning a date with Woz will be more fun! :lmao:


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

I do hope it is a quad-core chip.

Regardless I am buying one as soon as it is available.

64GB 3G in black.

But I won't wait in line. I will order online and see what happens.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

2 Days 4 Hours 9 Minutes to go. 

Could there be a 128 GB size? Hmmm.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Enhanced Smart Cover with Rear Protection for iPad 3?*

Enhanced Smart Cover with Rear Protection for iPad 3? Glass-Backed iPhone 5 in the Works? - Mac Rumors


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Enhanced Smart Cover with Rear Protection for iPad 3? Glass-Backed iPhone 5 in the Works? - Mac Rumors


That looks nice. I have a Belkin Back and Smart Cover for iPad 2. Offers a bit of protection but still keeps it thin and tablet like. I chose this after trying Zagg and Otterbox stuff which was nice but took away the tablet feel. I wonder if the cover is detachable for this enhanced Smart cover?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Wouldn't it be funny if Apple decided to cave to Proview and decided to rename the iPad entirely? That would show us.

Or if it was exactly the same as the iPad 2 but in collectible colors instead? And they told us about all the performance enhancements, but they're all on the inside so you just have to trust them on this. 

Or if they boldly raised the price while everyone else is cutting their tablet prices just to see what they can get away with? I've seen it happen.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Apple decided to cave to Proview and decided to rename the iPad entirely? That would show us.
> 
> Or if it was exactly the same as the iPad 2 but in collectible colors instead? And they told us about all the performance enhancements, but they're all on the inside so you just have to trust them on this.
> 
> Or if they boldly raised the price while everyone else is cutting their tablet prices just to see what they can get away with? I've seen it happen.


Wow someone needs to get to bed and get some sleep and wake up on the right side this time.  JK


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Apple's third-gen iPad rumored to feature 'never before seen touch technology' ?*

Apple's third-gen iPad rumored to feature 'never before seen touch technology'



> Senseg's technology changes the surface of a touchscreen device through electric fields so that a user's fingertips can feel complex, context-sensitive textures to aid their input. It can make a surface feel smooth or rough to the touch based on what is presented on a device's screen.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Apple's third-gen iPad rumored to feature 'never before seen touch technology'


Doesn't Samsung have a few Haptic display phones on the market already??


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

DDKD726 said:


> Doesn't Samsung have a few Haptic display phones on the market already??


Who knows. Samsung only copies others so I doubt it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Apple decided to cave to Proview and decided to rename the iPad entirely? That would show us.
> 
> Or if it was exactly the same as the iPad 2 but in collectible colors instead? And they told us about all the performance enhancements, but they're all on the inside so you just have to trust them on this.
> 
> Or if they boldly raised the price while everyone else is cutting their tablet prices just to see what they can get away with? I've seen it happen.


What, Like...An iePad?
Dead easy to do, Just put a sticker on all existing iPads that have already been sold.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

3 Hours 43 Minutes to go.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> 2 Days 4 Hours 9 Minutes to go.
> 
> Could there be a 128 GB size? Hmmm.


I think a 256 gb with 1 gig of ram


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

And the process starts. Apple's online store is now down ahead of the iPad 3(?) media event.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The kvetching will start by 1:15 p.m. EST.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I give it two days, maximum, before someone starts a new thread "Can't Wait for iPad 4."


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The Doug said:


> The kvetching will start by 1:15 p.m. EST.


 That actually starts just after it is released for sale. :lmao:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> I give it two days, maximum, before someone starts a new thread "Can't Wait for iPad 4."


Oh you temp me.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

HowEver said:


> I give it two days, maximum, before someone starts a new thread "Can't Wait for iPad 4."


Or...Can't wait for the "iPad Mini" coming this fall.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Is it a coincidence that on the day Apple is going to announce groundbreaking new products, the sun decides to throw off a couple of mega-flares that could disrupt communications, GPS, internet....? If your feed from Engadget / Ars Technica / or Gizmodo goes down, you'll know why....


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I give it two days, maximum, before someone starts a new thread "Can't Wait for iPad 4."


It's inevitable. Someone will be grossly disappointed in the iPad 3 and will expect the 4th version to bring all the features they so desperately want...


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Is it a coincidence that on the day Apple is going to announce groundbreaking new products, the sun decides to throw off a couple of mega-flares that could disrupt communications, GPS, internet....? If your feed from Engadget / Ars Technica / or Gizmodo goes down, you'll know why....


That is one nice image by NASA.
Also I sure by now "Joker Eh" must be more radiating than that solar flare in the news.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Here we go, folks! Started on time, if not early!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm in the ehMac iChat chat room if anyone care to join.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

What is the best feed or liveblog?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> What is the best feed or liveblog?


I am using Engadget right now


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Apple next-generation iPad liveblog! -- Engadget

iTunes in the Cloud now supports movies! No more need to keep a home movie server turned on!

May also now redownload movies. Awesome!!!


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Apple reveals new Apple TV, does 1080p video.
Great timing ready to buy my first one.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

So Apple TV 3 will become our house's Apple TV number three.  I wonder if there are physical differences between the Apple TV 2 and 3 so we can tell the two apart. Or maybe I should wait until after I move in about 11 days to purchase one.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

New iPad! Whodathunk?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Retina!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

good one CubaMark.

btw, i'm on macworld watching the updates.

LOL'd at the shot Tim Cook fired at Samsung:

This is a Twitter app on a Samsung tablet running on Android. "You can see it's pretty basic. It kind of looks like a blown up smartphone app. That's because it's exactly what it is."


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

What are the LTE pricing in Canada?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Man, Autodesk's new sketch app has just made the Samsung Galaxy Note obsolete. Bam. lol.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

wow iPhoto for iPad and edit them


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

hold on here this iPhoto is looking alot like Aperture


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

dona83 said:


> Man, Autodesk's new sketch app has just made the Samsung Galaxy Note obsolete. Bam. lol.


is there a new autodesk sketch app? they've had the sketchbook pro app out for years.

also the note actually supports pressure sensitivity, so that is an advantage over the ipad for sketching apps (although i'm not sure if sketchbook pro is available for android...never looked into it)

overall i think the new ipad looks good. I would love for there to be pressure sensitivity support, but that will never happen since that's inherent in the stylus and apple won't go there.

also kind of letdown that siri isn't on it, but perhaps that can be remedied with an ios update?

kind of lost in all the ipad hoopla is the fact that the apple tv has been upgraded to support 1080p which is nice.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Disappointment. The new iPad is cool and all, and nice that the base-level iPad 2 is sticking around at $100 off. BUT... no update to iWork. That's the only damn thing I wanted to see today...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm surprised at no appletv announcement, but then again, they've been known to release other products in the same week.

first time in a long time I can remember them keeping around a previous version.

That will further hit RIM etc...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> i'm surprised at no *appletv* announcement, but then again, they've been known to release other products in the same week.
> 
> first time in a long time I can remember them keeping around a previous version.
> 
> That will further hit RIM etc...


huh? do you mean an actual TV?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> huh? do you mean an actual TV?


no...i meant the AppleTV, but I see now they did announce it. the macworld feed kept skipping updates so I spoke out of turn.

I'm getting one of those for sure.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> no...i meant the AppleTV, but I see now they did announce it. the macworld feed kept skipping updates so I spoke out of turn.
> 
> I'm getting one of those for sure.


oh. ya I am going to get one to for sure, just have to find a way to get an iPad on launch day


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> Disappointment. The new iPad is cool and all, and nice that the base-level iPad 2 is sticking around at $100 off. BUT... no update to iWork. That's the only damn thing I wanted to see today...


Well from Tim at the end, "We are just getting started. " So who knows what is coming down the pipeline it is only March


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

new iPad??? WORST NAME EVER!!!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

genexxa said:


> new iPad??? WORST NAME EVER!!!


lol, that not the name. they have to distinguish between the old and the new and you will see (my guess) by the summer/fall the iPad 2 will be gone. I think the numbering system is also gone.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> Well from Tim at the end, "We are just getting started. " So who knows what is coming down the pipeline it is only March


3+ years now since Pages '09 was released. Maybe they'll do a "stealth update" and it will just show up in the Mac App Store and the Apple website. But excuse me for not holding my breath...

I simply can't understand Apple's apparent abandonment of the desktop iWork suite... Sure, they need to service the explosive iOS market, but now that they're worth a half-a-trillion dollars, they couldn't spare a couple of engineers for the iWork team?


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> lol, that not the name. they have to distinguish between the old and the new and you will see (my guess) by the summer/fall the iPad 2 will be gone. I think the numbering system is also gone.


I REALLY hope you are right!!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> 3+ years now since Pages '09 was released. Maybe they'll do a "stealth update" and it will just show up in the Mac App Store and the Apple website. But excuse me for not holding my breath...
> 
> I simply can't understand Apple's apparent abandonment of the desktop iWork suite... Sure, they need to service the explosive iOS market, but now that they're worth a half-a-trillion dollars, they couldn't spare a couple of engineers for the iWork team?


I think it iWork will be updated with new macbooks and mac pros I bet you by this summer.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apparently the title of this thread was prophetic, you CAN'T wait for the iPad 3.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Apparently the title of this thread was prophetic, you CAN'T wait for the iPad 3.


:lmao:


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I just bought a "new iPad" (64GB) and an AppleTV. Here's hoping for a March 16th delivery! ;-)


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Video from today's event is now up on Apple's site.

And I finally got my order in!


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> :lmao:


Speaking of which, which version will you get "Joker Eh" since you started this iPad hoplah?

I'm getting the Apple TV 3 for sure and like my newly purchased iPad 2 save up the Airmiles (probably the iPad will come out 6-8 months on Airmiles site)


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> Speaking of which, which version will you get "Joker Eh" since you started this iPad hoplah?
> 
> I'm getting the Apple TV 3 for sure and like my newly purchased iPad 2 save up the Airmiles (probably the iPad will come out 6-8 months on Airmiles site)


Both. The new Apple TV (3) and the new iPad (3).

I have been trying the pre-order site and can't get through and I don't really want to use that because I don't like UPS (actually I hate them). problem is I will be on a plane Friday morning arriving back to T.O. so I have to find somewhere to get my hands on both.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Both. The new Apple TV (3) and the new iPad (3).
> 
> I have been trying the pre-order site and can't get through and I don't really want to use that because I don't like UPS (actually I hate them). problem is I will be on a plane Friday morning arriving back to T.O. so I have to find somewhere to get my hands on both.


Sorry I meant the GB size and whether it's 4G or not.
You better be getting the new iPad 3 HD latest 3rd model after all this!:lmao:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> Sorry I meant the GB size and whether it's 4G or not.


64 GB and Wifi Only. No need for 4G because always on Wifi and when not I will use my iPhone to connect using hotspot.


----------



## Mythtaken (Mar 22, 2011)

I just ordered my "new iPad" (64GB, wifi). It only took four attempts to get into the store.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> 64 GB and Wifi Only. No need for 4G because always on Wifi and when not I will use my iPhone to connect using hotspot.


The only downside to your plan (which is very similar to my plan by the way) is that the iPhone's 3G is slower than the iPad's LTE, but if you're also planning to get the next iPhone then moot point really, the new iPhone is likely going to have LTE as well.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Mythtaken said:


> I just ordered my "new iPad" (64GB, wifi). It only took four attempts to get into the store.


I think I'll wait for the 256 gb version, I have a lot of RAW photographs and video.
Shame really, I had hoped that Apple would have introduced a "Pro" version by now.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> I think I'll wait for the 256 gb version, I have a lot of RAW photographs and video.
> Shame really, I had hoped that Apple would have introduced a "Pro" version by now.


What are you going to use on the iPad to use those RAW files?

I have thousands of RAW files and I would never keep them on my iPad. How would you use them?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dona83 said:


> The only downside to your plan (which is very similar to my plan by the way) is that the iPhone's 3G is slower than the iPad's LTE, but if you're also planning to get the *next iPhone* then moot point really, the new iPhone is likely going to have LTE as well.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

I have put an article up with the three carriers and as much information as I could get about data plans and LTE coverage on
Apple ‘New iPad’ and LTE coverage in Canada | CanadaRAM: Memory and Computer Q&A


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> What are you going to use on the iPad to use those RAW files?
> 
> I have thousands of RAW files and I would never keep them on my iPad. How would you use them?


I had hoped that the image companies would play catch up, But it seems that they aren't,
So, I'm stuck with using the iPad as a transitional media to the computer.
Shame really, Could really use an app on the iPad for RAW files.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> I had hoped that the image companies would play catch up, But it seems that they aren't,
> So, I'm stuck with using the iPad as a transitional media to the computer.
> Shame really, Could really use an app on the iPad for RAW files.


Well think of it this way. The new Nikon D800 creates a 36 meg files how many do you think you are going to keep on the iPad that would make the device of any use along with your apps, music, books and any other data you would have on there. Just don't think the iPad has the horsepower to process RAW files, i haven't tried it but don't think so.

I am going to use the iPad as a viewing device for my photos not a photo processing device. I just haven't heard of one person using the iPad for processing RAW files ,but again I can be proven wrong.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Well think of it this way. The new Nikon D800 creates a 36 meg files how many do you think you are going to keep on the iPad that would make the device of any use along with your apps, music, books and any other data you would have on there. Just don't think the iPad has the horsepower to process RAW files, i haven't tried it but don't think so.
> 
> I am going to use the iPad as a viewing device for my photos not a photo processing device. I just haven't heard of one person using the iPad for processing RAW files ,but again I can be proven wrong.


I had hoped that the iPad 3 was going to be a digital darkroom,
But, I guess we aren't there yet, See you in the future Apple.
Hopefully, We'll be there waiting.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Just pre-ordered mine! White 16GB Wi-Fi Only! Can't wait to get it, hopefully it delivers on the 16th!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

greensuperman32 said:


> Just pre-ordered mine! White 16GB Wi-Fi Only! Can't wait to get it, hopefully it delivers on the 16th!


Can't wait until iPad 4 now

tptptptp


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> I had hoped that the iPad 3 was going to be a digital darkroom,
> But, I guess we aren't there yet, See you in the future Apple.
> Hopefully, We'll be there waiting.


I was wondering the same thing in a way Lawrence. When I go on vacation, I want to ingest, review, log and possibly edit my raw files. To do that, I need to bring my macbook pro. I was hoping the iPad would / could be the bridge instead. I think they're getting close, but I believe it's a matter of getting the flash memory increased enough to hold RAW files.

I end up shooting lots so the size increases but i'm pretty good at deleting the bad ones.

I still might line up for one. I know i'm getting the atv.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> I had hoped that the iPad 3 was going to be a digital darkroom,
> But, I guess we aren't there yet, See you in the future Apple.
> Hopefully, We'll be there waiting.


You are correct. It's not there yet. Still a consumer of media but starting to become a producer.


----------



## JamesX (Sep 10, 2008)

dona83 said:


> The only downside to your plan (which is very similar to my plan by the way) is that the iPhone's 3G is slower than the iPad's LTE, but if you're also planning to get the next iPhone then moot point really, the new iPhone is likely going to have LTE as well.


That is a great point, I have the iPad 1 (wifi only) and will be picking up a new iPad but was not sure about which model. I use my iPhone for a hotspot but it is pretty slow but if the new iPhone has LTE ... that would be cool.

Is there anything else you lose by not getting a 4G model?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JamesX said:


> That is a great point, I have the iPad 1 (wifi only) and will be picking up a new iPad but was not sure about which model. I use my iPhone for a hotspot but it is pretty slow but if the new iPhone has LTE ... that would be cool.
> 
> Is there anything else you lose by not getting a 4G model?


Not that I can think of.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

What I am most suprised is they didn't upgrade the front facing camera at all. Why only a 5MP in the rear when the iPhone already has a 8MP.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> What I am most suprised is they didn't upgrade the front facing camera at all. Why only a 5MP in the rear when the iPhone already has a 8MP.


So they can put the 8MP in the iPad next year after the next iPhone gets a 10MP camera... You gotta admit, Apple has a tendency to do stuff like that.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> What I am most suprised is they didn't upgrade the front facing camera at all. Why only a 5MP in the rear when the iPhone already has a 8MP.


While I wish they had upgraded the front camera too, the Front-facing camera has very little room for any sort of real optics. The iPhone 4S still only has a VGA camera as it's front-facing Camera as well.

re: Rear camera, I can only assume there isn't enough room for the 8MP. Or Apple's just being cheap again. 5MP was "good enough" (especially compared to the 0.8MP in the iPad 2) and cheaper to pad Apple's margins. tptptptp


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> While I wish they had upgraded the front camera too, the Front-facing camera has very little room for any sort of real optics. The iPhone 4S still only has a VGA camera as it's front-facing Camera as well.
> 
> re: Rear camera, I can only assume there isn't enough room for the 8MP. Or Apple's just being cheap again. 5MP was "good enough" (especially compared to the 0.8MP in the iPad 2) and cheaper to pad Apple's margins. tptptptp


oh i thought the iPhone 4S had upgraded it front camera. Ok then I have no problem. All cool once I am able to update my freaking iPhone. tptptptptptptptp:--(


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I for one don't care if it's 5MP or 8MP as I rarely use an image at those sizes anyway. I care about the quality of the image the camera produces and the number of megapixels it has tells you nothing about picture quality.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Pre-ordered and will pick-up at the iconic Fifth Avenue Store in NYC next week.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Why can't Apple have the in store pickup reservation system for their Canadian stores? I remember doing this for the very first iPad and the pickup went really smooth with only like a 10 minute wait in the 'reserved line'.

I'm still undecided if I want to pick up the new iPad. If I do, I will not be lining up if they make you wait until 5pm like they did for the iPad 2.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

JamesX said:


> That is a great point, I have the iPad 1 (wifi only) and will be picking up a new iPad but was not sure about which model. I use my iPhone for a hotspot but it is pretty slow but if the new iPhone has LTE ... that would be cool.
> 
> Is there anything else you lose by not getting a 4G model?


Non-4G models don't have GPS.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

RobTheGob said:


> Non-4G models don't have GPS.


Well that is half the story. If no 4G it uses known wifi hotspots and digital compass to locate you. So Maps do work with Wifi version. Just wanted to make the distinction.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Well that is half the story. If no 4G it uses known wifi hotspots and digital compass to locate you. So Maps do work with Wifi version. Just wanted to make the distinction.


A further distinction:

Maps may work on the WiFi models - but they won't be very usable. If you want to *use* GPS - get the 4G.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

RobTheGob said:


> A further distinction:
> 
> Maps may work on the WiFi models - but they won't be very usable. If you want to *use* GPS - get the 4G.


But do you have to have a data plan? not sarcastic here. 

I mean if you get the 4G version but don't get a data plan would the Maps work better?


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> But do you have to have a data plan? not sarcastic here.
> 
> I mean if you get the 4G version but don't get a data plan would the Maps work better?


No you don't need a data plan to only use the GPS. You probably want to buy a navigation software with offline maps though as Google Maps will be kind of useless without any data.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> But do you have to have a data plan? not sarcastic here.
> 
> I mean if you get the 4G version but don't get a data plan would the Maps work better?


No plan needed (unless you need it for maps). The 3G and 4G iPads have a GPS chipset, the WiFi only models do not.

As long as you have offline maps (there are many) - the GPS will lock on and work. The non-3G/4G models can only approximate location based on WiFi access point locations. That is not accurate enough to use turn-by-turn navigation etc...

YMMV


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*At 42.5-watt-hours capacity, the new iPad is almost all battery*





> Schiller then announced the new iPad would have the same 10-hour battery life over Wi-Fi (or 9 hours over 4G) as the iPad 2. A few things not included in the presentation: The new battery is a 42.5-watt-hour rechargeable lithium-polymer battery with 70 percent more capacity compared to the iPad 2′s 25-watt-hour battery (pictured right). Judging from the image of the iPad 2′s battery, the new iPad battery likely will cover almost the entire surface area of the device.


(9to5Mac)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

dona83 said:


> Apple next-generation iPad liveblog! -- Engadget
> 
> iTunes in the Cloud now supports movies! No more need to keep a home movie server turned on!
> 
> May also now redownload movies. Awesome!!!


I haven't seen this option in the Canadian iTMS yet and I've purchased about half a dozen movies from iTunes over the years; under Purchased I only see the option to re-download TV Shows, Music, Apps and Books. Anyone else? 

Additionally, TV shows appear to be under 1080p quality now but movies are still under 720p quality, at least in the Canadian store. The U.S. store has both 1080p quality movies and TV shows available now.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have read that now if you have purchased a blu-ray and installed the Digital Contact disc into iTunes it will now show under purchased in iTunes so you can watch it from anywhere. I am going to try tonight when I go buy Game of Thrones Season 1.

iTunes in the Cloud for Movies Matches Digital Copies Included with Disc Purchases - Mac Rumors


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

pretty darn impressive


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

Lars said:


> I haven't seen this option in the Canadian iTMS yet and I've purchased about half a dozen movies from iTunes over the years; under Purchased I only see the option to re-download TV Shows, Music, Apps and Books. Anyone else?
> 
> Additionally, TV shows appear to be under 1080p quality now but movies are still under 720p quality, at least in the Canadian store. The U.S. store has both 1080p quality movies and TV shows available now.


Ya I am wondering about this too. Seems like its something that our american counterparts get and we get screwed on...

For reasons like this I have been contemplating just having a US iTunes account. It a pain to manage two iTunes accounts


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello from my new iPad


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Hello from my new iPad


Well, was it worth the wait? Congrats on the new iPad! :clap:


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

The new iPad is HOT in more ways than one!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> *At 42.5-watt-hours capacity, the new iPad is almost all battery*


And this is why their competitors are going to have a very hard time keeping up with the display resolution, graphics power, and battery life. Apple dumped a huge amount of money into battery research and development and they are now reaping the rewards - thinner and lighter MacBook Air, MacBook Pro, iPhone, iPod, and iPad models that have incredible battery life with gorgeous displays.

A tweeter asked me why I said Samsung and the like can't compete at the price point and the thickness of the iPad right now and I said it is because of Apple's integrated solutions. They have their own graphics chip which beats or is in line with the other top-end chips. They have custom batteries that are moulded around their components and allow them to stuff way more battery into their devices. Combine these two and you get the new iPad which is as thin as its competitors, yet offers 2-4x the resolution and 4G with the same battery life.


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Funk said:


> Ya I am wondering about this too. Seems like its something that our american counterparts get and we get screwed on...
> 
> For reasons like this I have been contemplating just having a US iTunes account. It a pain to manage two iTunes accounts


I tried this and unless you have a US credit card linked to a US address, you can't do it.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Sword Fish said:


> I tried this and unless you have a US credit card linked to a US address, you can't do it.


Do the Vanilla MasterCards @ Shopper DM still work? They did a couple of years ago.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Sword Fish said:


> I tried this and unless you have a US credit card linked to a US address, you can't do it.


Could you also not just pick up some gift cards when in the US? Presuming you go across often enough anyway. I picked up around $100 couple of years ago and I still have a couple of $ left. Granted I don't buy in the US store all that often.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Coriolis99 said:


> pretty darn impressive


Sorry I can't tell the difference from my iPad 1


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Got it today!!

Honestly......

Between my iphone 4s and macbook air, I don;'t really see the use.

Too big to be portable

and when I would bring the ipad i might as well just bring the Air.

Maybe there's something i'm not getting..... what do you guys use yours for? What is the usage scenario?

I find the black band (LTE model) on the back extremely ugly. ruins the aesthetic imo.

The screen.... nothing special, but then I'm used to my iPhone. 

Also it is a lot heavier than I was expecting.

My dad's Playbook seems to be a much more usable size, iPad is big and clumsy.

I dunno, guess I'll go play with it some more


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Sword Fish said:


> I tried this and unless you have a US credit card linked to a US address, you can't do it.


I've had a U.S. account for a few years now. 

You don't need a US credit card. Search ehMac or Google for instructions on how to set it up. 

You do need US iTunes gift cards.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Coriolis99 said:


> Between my iphone 4s and macbook air, I don;'t really see the use.
> 
> Too big to be portable
> 
> ...


It's too big? Personally I think it's a lot more portable than a my MacBook or an air. We just got back from Florida, I brought my iPhone and iPad. Used the iPad most often. I also think the battery makes it a better choice to take along. But it does depend on what you'll be using either one for. 

The iPad makes me want to use my iPhone less. I hate the small screen. I realize I'm probably a minority but if they ever came out with a larger form factor iPhone, I would love it. I could still throw it in my pocket, it would be just as portable as the current model but oh so much better to use. 

When I'm at home I mostly use the iPad. If I have to do some photo editing or work with spreadsheets, edit a resume whatever else, I prefer the larger screen real estate of my 24" monitor on the mini. I think my ideal set up would be a 27" iMac and an iPad. 

But this is such a individual thing. It truly depends on your needs. If I was single living in a small bachelor pad, I might have just a 13" Air instead...maybe. I'd still want a decent sized screen to plug into for some work. 

Most of what I use the iPad for is reading, either books, magazines, website, forums. I love catching up on my forums in the morning with my coffee or tea while listening to some tunes on my headphones on the iPad. 

Watching video, be it YouTube or movies I have on the iPad itself or in my AirVideo server. Emails and games round it off, oh and iMessage. 

But unless I'm traveling, my iPad stays home for the most part. If an Air and a phone covered all my needs and wants then I wouldn't bother with an iPad. But I also know people who only use their 15" laptops to check the weather and emails, a few times a week, that's it. An iPad would be perfect for them. In fact I talked one of them into getting one and she just loves it.


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

In the end I think I will keep it. I am intrigued enough that I will hang on to it. Should be good for traveling as well, where a full computer isn't needed.

Still, the MacBook Air is massively better for anything text-related.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

bringonthenite said:


> Do the Vanilla MasterCards @ Shopper DM still work? They did a couple of years ago.


Yes, that still works, for me at least. First did that when I needed to sign up for the initial iTunes Match beta last summer, which was U.S. only at the time, but required an actual credit card on file to sign up for and not merely a gift card balance. Ironically, you can _pay_ from your gift card balance, but you need a credit card on file to actually sign up.

Since then, it's been generally easier to do that than to obtain U.S. gift cards. I don't use it that often, however, so I don't know if Apple might have some issue with frequently changing credit card information on the iTunes Store, since of course you have to update the information every time you get a new prepaid MasterCard.


----------

